# New Muffler fitting



## bigjoe1986 (May 19, 2012)

Hey, I just got a new muffler yesterday for my 05 GMC Canyon after straight piping it about 2 months ago but in order to get the new muffler to fit in I need to have a smaller piece of pipe in between where the old muffler was cut out.

I was planning on just taking the easy way out and getting a small piece of pipe to use as a sleeve to go over the 2 pipes and clamp it down but cannot find anything big enough anywhere locally.

I have a welder in the Barn that I bought on ebay a few weeks ago and have thought about welding the piece of pipe to the muffler then just lift it up under the truck and clamp it down on the 2 ends but im not 100% sure about the grounding clamp on the welder. If I was to just put the muffler and pipe on a wooden work bench I have would it be safe to just put the ground clamp on the other end of the mufffler or would I have to do something else with it?

Sorry for the long post and thanks for any help understanding.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> If I was to just put the muffler and pipe on a wooden work bench I have would it be safe to just put the ground clamp on the other end of the mufffler or would I have to do something else with it?


Ayuh,... So long as the ground clamp is attached to the same steel as yer weldin',...

Ya, it'll work just Fine...


----------

